# Realtek HD sound to low



## Shifted (Oct 6, 2007)

i am having a probelm with my Realtek HD audio driver, or something, becuase i have sound but its way to low.

i have the sound icon in the task bar set to the maximum, but its still low.

i think it might be a probelm with the driver, but i dont know.

has anyone had this problem before?



> << Wave Input Devices (Recording) >>
> << Realtek HD Audio Input >>
> < General Information >
> Device Name: Realtek HD Audio Input
> ...


maybe this will help someone figure things out?


----------



## Shifted (Oct 6, 2007)

anyone know?


----------



## huphup (Apr 17, 2008)

My mobile computer Toshiba Satellite A110 with REALTEK drivers has more audio issues than anyone should ever have to deal with straight out of the box. Toshiba technical support finally admit, "these are the limitations of the computer you purchased, lf you don't like it, take it back!" Can you imagine... how moral is this? l am tired after doing all this research. ln order to have people capable of hearing me on mic and myself hearing even loud audio output, l have to work harder than their tech support. lt has been very disturbing to come across help such as suggestions that a set of external laptop speakers with a power supply of there own, on a MOBiLE Computer should work.

l am fully aware the problem here is not just realtek, lt ls also toshiba's fault for not labeling the box as junk audio, can't hear anything, not even windows startup sound very well. Until realtek/toshiba ""VlCTlMS"" are offered new drivers and more than likely, new speakers so the new drivers can be supported, this problem is only going to get worse by removing the .dat files. l have already noticed removing the .dat files has caused my audio input(mic) quality to go scratchy and static sounding. On top of this, after removing the .dat files, my audio output fluctuates at least once DAlLY. (ie. kicks in high and then low audio output. AND l'm not talking about a bad headset/mlc or set of speakers. These are the "limitations" of this awful machine.) This is a serious issue and misrepresentation!

Everyone that owns a pc with these realtek issues should get together and maybe finally get the proper outcome we deserve.


----------

